# p226 blackwater



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new from gunbroker. I got taken on a deal recently, I bought a 2007 sig p226 blackwater - 9mm. It had 2 clips and looked in great shape, when I got it home I found out that it was supThe mags I have already got on orderposed to have the black wood blackwater grips and 3 more mags. The mags have been replaced, but now I would like to find a set of replacement grips. Anybody know where I can start looking? Sig Sauer was no help on th issue. Thanks
:smt017


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So, you have a Sig 226. It was supposed to be a Blackwater model but it's not? And you want it to be? and need grips? :smt104:smt017


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Tig7633 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new from gunbroker. I got taken on a deal recently, I bought a 2007 sig p226 blackwater - 9mm. It had 2 clips and looked in great shape, *when I got it home I found out that it was sup**The mags I have already got on orderposed to have the black wood blackwater grips and 3 more mags.* The mags have been replaced, but now I would like to find a set of replacement grips. Anybody know where I can start looking? Sig Sauer was no help on th issue. Thanks
> :smt017


OK Tig take a deep breath and try it again. I'm old and although I work on the technology that enables all the young folks to text - I do not understand the lingo.

Not being nasty - but a semi auto handgun has magazines - not clips.

Sig may not be responding because it has been discontinued and replaced with the P226 Blackwater Tactical.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> Not being nasty - but a semi auto handgun has magazines - not clips.
> 
> Sig may not be responding because it has been discontinued and replaced with the P226 Blackwater Tactical.


:smt083:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My translation is that he bought what he thought was a Blackwater with the wood grips and the four mags standard, got instead a basic 226 which he has since bought mags for and now wants the Blackwater grips. 

On a side note, I wonder if they are going to change the name to the Xe model, since Blackwater has changed its name? :smt033


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

*you got me*

Sorry, I was wrong about the clip / mag name calling - I tend to use the wrong term every now and then. I contacted Sig Sauer and they verified the serial number as a black water p226. I have replaced the MAGAZINES, and I now have the factory 5 mags. I am trying to find the factory wood - black stained blackwater engraved logo grips. The gun came with the standard sig grips and the blackwater grips. I just need to replace the wood grips to make it as complete a set as possible for value.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not sure who made those grips for Sig. Hogue makes some logo grips but they will not be cheap and I don't know if they make the Blackwater models.

Don't sweat the Mag/Clip thing. It happens a lot here. There are a few of us that just love an excuse to whip out that gif is all (Yeah..I'm one of them). Welcome to the forum by the way.:smt033

I'll keep my eye out for the grips and if I see them I'll send you a heads up.


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find them through hogue. I understand the cost thing, but if it makes it one complete set, then eventually it will be worth it. I just thought they looked cool too!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..you bought a Blackwater and you want it it to look like it. Those were a limited run though and I don't know how easy it will be to find a set not on a weapon. I did a net search and come up empty. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know, and I just do not understand why sig will not let me buy a replacement set. They can however replace a broken set, can anyone else make sense of that?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Tig7633 said:


> I know, and I just do not understand why Sig will not let me buy a replacement set. They can however replace a broken set, can anyone else make sense of that?


Probably because of the lifetime warranty on the gun - they want to keep the grips for warranty replacement.



> The gun came with the standard Sig grips and the blackwater grips.


So if the gun came with standard sig grips and the blackwater grips why do you need to order blackwater grips???

Like DJ I looked online and no luck - you may have to get a custom made set or if you have a set of broken blackwater grips you could send them in under warranty - I don't know if the warranty only applies to the original owner or if it can be transferred??


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> My translation is that he bought what he thought was a Blackwater with the wood grips and the four mags standard, got instead a basic 226 which he has since bought mags for and now wants the Blackwater grips.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if they are going to change the name to the Xe model, since Blackwater has changed its name? :smt033


I wouldn't think they would change it - Blackwater is too cool!


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

Likr I said it came with the wood grips, the first owner kept them and three of the original mags. I may just make a set out of maple and stain them myself, a buddy of mine is a blacksmith and could probably craft me a copy of the logo to impression them with. I do thank you guys for all of the help though.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I wouldn't think they would change it - Blackwater is too cool!


Yeah it's a cool name, a lot cooler than their new "Xe" name, but the company is a mess right now. I wouldn't be surprised if Sig drops the line after what ever contract they have with them expires.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Tig7633 said:


> I know, and I just do not understand why sig will not let me buy a replacement set. They can however replace a broken set, can anyone else make sense of that?


I would try with another call to Sig. I've heard rumors of poor customer service over there... maybe you just have to talk to the right person.

Also, did you know when bidding on the item, that it did not have the factory Blackwater grips and mags? If not, then I would be seeking some kind of a contention with the seller.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Tig7633 said:


> Likr I said it came with the wood grips, the first owner kept them and three of the original mags. I may just make a set out of maple and stain them myself, a buddy of mine is a blacksmith and could probably craft me a copy of the logo to impression them with. I do thank you guys for all of the help though.


Gotcha!

I kinda like those synthetic grips on the new Blackwater but that's just me - wonder if those would fit on yours? I like the cutouts for the 20 round mag.


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh I do like the synthetic grips, I just wanted to get the factory one to keep them with it. I will call SIG again and see what they say. I bought it in a gun shop, I thought they were in the case when I bought it, but the shop said the seller did not have them. The harder I try to find the grips, the more I dislike the previous owner.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 DevilsJohnson's 

That little clip vs mag show is neat.

I sometimes say clip when i mean mag also . 

:smt1099


----------

